# Samuel Rutherford on Christ’s person and work



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 4, 2020)

If _Christ_ had not been our _Rock,_ there had been no Dwelling in him, he would not have keeped Wind and Weather off us: Therefore the _Divine Nature_ was a Pillar on which the _Human Nature_ did hang, and this is the Cause why _Christ-man_ leans to the _Divine Nature,_ as his Warrant in all that he does. For if ye will consider in this Work, there is Three _Bargains,_ or _Covenants_ to speak so. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on Christ’s person and work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

